# Captains Flat expedition.



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

What an adventure it was way out in the heart of banjo territory, tales of trekking, peddling n paddling in the misty windy mountain ranges.

Video's, photo's and more.

First up one couldnt help but notice the the wonderful sounds of the bush in all that serenity.

Video 1.






Paffoh and Red decided to join in the fun before launching the yaks.

Video 2. Yeeehaw lads! these boys can dance :shock:






Called into the pub on our way home and met a few locals before the band started.










Video 3. the band.






I'll let the guys tell the rest of the story


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

HaHa, Paff and Red, i didnt know you both could dance so well :lol: :lol: :lol:

Captains Flat was a nice change though i wish the fishing could have been a bit better, i think once the water clears up again it could be worth another try, and i will not be going again unless i have a 4wd vehicle  Thank you very much Red for your help to get down to the water


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

The Captain's Flats natives look a lot like some of the natives up this way :!: :!: :!:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Interesting day for bush bashing,

Meeting Allan and Craig at Captains Flat was the easy part, trying to find a way to access the Dam proved a little more difficult but thanks to Red and his Subaru we managed to ferry the kayak populous to within 200m of the waters edge ( Mind you it was a steep and rocky descent! ), I am looking forward to going back when the water temperature is above 6 degrees ( Yes it was very, very cold ) and the fish slightly more active, some decent arches appeared on sounders and great snags were found but alas no species was caught nor sighted in the dark, murky water.

Tried to get some photos on the water but paddling caused the dreaded cold hand syndrome, the Hobie Mirage crew seemed to get a few with the bonus of hands free operation and pocket warming capabilities, its times like these I wish my Quest was a Revolution but in saying that all the kayaks handled the extreme expedition well and we all made it home in one piece... This is the kind of adventure only read about in magazines from the safety of a couch or sofa accompanied by a nice heater ( Wall, floor, column or open fire will do ).


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2007)

A few more pics from the day.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Jeeze you blokes are dedicated, I'm flat out going 50 mtrs along a sand flat to get to a fishing spot.

Great report and picture's.....looks like a nice isolated spot befitting of that interesting dancing and music.. :shock: :lol:

No need in reporting any more of your male bonding activities.......you can just keep that private. :wink:


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Great reports as usuall guys and some really nice photos too.

Thanks for the "P" plate too, im really glad to be off my "L" plates  :lol: 8)


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeeehaaa nice reports yoall, i see that there Paffoh falla cuts a right mean step, woulda been right neighbourly to stay around fer some supper , weall havin grits an jowles an grannies made up a right mess o possom fat ta go with the moonshine, yaall come back now ya hear . :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GuardianZAct (Feb 7, 2007)

Great report Guys, Great Pics....
Sorry to hear about the Zero score board after the efforts to reach the water.

But Good to know that it may be a goer at other times of the year. Good work on the Rcon.

Adrian


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2007)

GuardianZAct said:


> But Good to know that it may be a goer at other times of the year. Good work on the Rcon.
> 
> Adrian


Yeah thanks mate 

Did you see my pathetic colour coded transducer mount yet? it's heaps different to Craigs but yeah it does look pretty good


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Good report boys. Looks a bit rough access-wise out there, alright getting the yak down that bank but on the way back out its a different story. Might be a better land-based kind of spot (gasp). At least you got out there though, good one.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Nothing better than accessing an isolated stretch of water with nobody else around, to be greeted by swarms of fish attacking every lure. Unfortunately it seems that the fish hadn't read the script....Bugger.

Also, theres nothing worse than an uphill slog back to the cars after a fishless trip. That track looks like something from my mountain biking days (fun going down, not so much fun coming back up!!)

Well done to you blokes for breaking new ground and 'giving it a go'. I bet the beers that night tasted great.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Great report and pictures guys, looks like a fairly isolated stretch of water - perhaps bait fishing might bring em undone?

I like the look of the local lads you met - denim overalls are a seriously underworn clothing item IMO  :lol:


----------



## GuardianZAct (Feb 7, 2007)

Funda said:


> Yeah thanks mate
> 
> Did you see my pathetic colour coded transducer mount yet? it's heaps different to Craigs but yeah it does look pretty good


I did see in the Pic's for "Googong on Mothers Day - Hullo Mumma!!!!!"
I wondered where you got that Color PVC from. Then I found the white stuff at the right price and then did not go looking for the right color.....

You did inspire mine.... viewtopic.php?f=14&t=8026 - is it Grunge - The "Cracken" kitted out

Have a quick look. The mount for the sounder is even attached to the PVC pipe. No downward "Tee" piece the Tranducer leg stops the rotation.

Once again. Good work on the Recon... That looks like it was a heap of effort to transfer the Kayaks and get to the water.

Adrian.


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

All this hillbilly stuff reminds me of that great movie Deliverance - especially the part where the Burt Reynolds and his ******* mates are bailed up by the Hillbillies who are going to make them squeal like a pig until Burt gets his bow out and lets loose :shock: :shock: 
You blokes weren't looking over your shoulders were you, waiting to be "bushwhacked" by a bunch of throwback hillbillies :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Loved the dance routine too, looks like the boys were on the moonshine the way they were going :mrgreen:


----------



## OneLastCast (Mar 4, 2008)

The same ramp spot as where I went off.

Wow shes the dirtiest I ahve seen her in ages it was cler as when we were ther e not long ago.

Somehow we got our 4x4 down there right to the bot ramp where you guys decended from and we had a quintrex. What a trip and scary ride.

No luck with the trip its a tricky dam, but we did reel in a fishing rod some big fish took in 

mate caught a 12 pound out of there a year ago but nothing since. very quiet


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

OneLastCast said:


> mate caught a 12 pound out of there a year ago but nothing since. very quiet


12lb what????


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZtbcV8AABrfgAAQQKcCCAggWAA3796AIACKDUwgE0ym0jQZpqDVPyUBoyABkAjgbNsJiO+S4cdCCUsjeI9qMFgdauUoN3S8vz4XRszEMJ92RAuSdFoQIxLxmh5GTYSSrqIOVpe7mFVDTyHqtfTJEHkNKTXraCG86aHckwte0Y2153BViJEx+x50MZV660FohSlCblYLGUz8SDk8tewv4u5IpwoSE2tuK+A=


----------



## homemade (Jan 24, 2008)

I used to fish that dam occasionaly about 20years ago when I lived in queanbeyan  
Back then it had some nice Brown trout in it but I seem to remember rumours of contamination from mine tailings :shock:


----------

